# Changing color of SAO safety?



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

Is it possible to change the part of the metal showing when safety is on in regards to the 220 SAO safety to a different color? The white spec to show the safety is on isn't my favorite visually. I'm thinking bright red would be nice, just on the part that shows while safety is engaged, but am not sure the best way to do this? Any thoughts?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My initial thought is actually, why? It's not like you can really see the lever or the bit of color when the gun is in the ready or firing position. 1911 shooters have gotten by for almost a century without colors on their guns. The safety lever should be used tactilely rather than visually. 

Red generally means "fire," so I am not sure I'd use that to indicate "safe." I suppose you could use a dot of model paint if you really must add colors to the pistol.


----------



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

That's a good point regarding red. I just find at the range, I'm far more likely to try firing the pistol with the safety on. With my 1911, the extended safety sticks way up, so I have an easier visual reference as to when safety is on or off. Just kinda makes me nervous when I'm firing unstressed and I keep forgetting the safety is on. What happens when I have to fire when freaked out? Just figured a contrasting color would help matters??


----------

